# Transmision PMR 446



## sendaelche (Nov 4, 2007)

Hola, a ver si pueden ayudarme.

Estoy buscando por el foro y he visto circuitos emisores y receptores pero estaba buscando algo especifico que funcionara por las frecuencias de uso libre PMR 446.
La verdad es que practico un hobby (Airsoft) parecido al paintball, y queria hacer una especie de mochilas de comunicacion como las de las peliculas belicas, y me gustaria que funcionases con esas frecuencias.

Si no saben de ningun circuito especifico, o como usar esas frecuencias, diganme si pueden usar dos walkies una misma antena, pero en frecuencias distintas, y en caso de que pudiera, como puedo conectar los dos walkies dentro de la mochila.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 4, 2007)

Yo compre unos de baratos en el lidl.es , el modelo que venden lleva microfono externo, el que yo compre no pero luego hicieron una oferta que si, valen poco unos 30€ el par.
El microfono externo llema un control automatico de transmision ya sea por vox o por pulsador.

Si les añades antena externa ganas mucho pero ya no son tan portatiles, busca por el foro ya postee una antena.

Sdemas estos walkis llevan subcanales, o sea utilizan la misma frecuencia pero no se abren si no estas en el mismo subcanal, esto permite utilizar el mismo canal sin que se escuchen los subcanales distintos, pero no pueden hablar a la vez.

Ucom walker o algo asi, lo malo es que debes esperar la oferta, pero como se hacercan navidades lo mismo hacen alguna. todo depende de la prisa, si no mira en mediamarck


----------



## sendaelche (Nov 5, 2007)

Gracias. Lo de los subtonos si que se como funciona, pero lo que me interesa es un poco complicado, por eso mismo preguntaba lo de los circuitos de transmision, para ajustarlo yo a lo que estoy buscando, o si los walkies podian usar una misma antena, pero escuchando frecuencias distintas.

Lo que ando buscando exactamente es:
En las partidas se divide siempre en dos bandos, y cada bando a su vez en varios grupos. Pues en cada bando el general tiene que poder comunicarse con los jefes de grupo, pero cada grupo usar su canal de radio. Lo de los grupos es muy sencillo, pero que a su vez alguien de cada grupo pueda estar en contatco con el general, y que este a su vez tenga un enlace distinto con cada grupo es lo que no se como poder hacerlo.

De todas formas, usando los walkis baratos, no se si tendre alcance suficiente solo con cambiar la antena. El tamaño no me importa


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 5, 2007)

Con mi antena (diseño de un viejo radio aficionado,  de la vieja escuela) se pasaba de oirse dentro de la ciudad a unos 300mts. a 1-3km, imaginate a cielo abierto el alcance que te puedo garantizar es 3km facilmente, eso depende del modelo claro.

Para la conmutacion puedes utilizar reles y jugando con el pulsador de emision, es factible.
Lo ideal para este proyecto es utilizar una caja mediana para meter 2 PMR, pulsadores, pilas externas. como debe ser fijo deberia ir bien.



Presentate un poquito para hacernos una idea

Conocimientos de electronica?, basica,universitaria, hobby.
Instrumentos que tienes?, soldador, tester.
Lo que creas necesario

Cuando empieces el proyecto vuelve pro aqui y hablaremos mas seriamente.




Por cierto, avisa a todos tus compañeros que en españa los airsof son muy muy peligrosos y las fuerzas de seguridad tienen mucho miedo que derroquen el gobieno  (con razon, menudo ejemplo dan).

Siempre que se vallan a jugar deben llebar para no tener problemas lo siguiente:


En el coche debe llevarse en el maletero y estar dentro de la caja con la factura y encima una  bolsa de bolas.

Explicar al agente en cualquier control lo que  llevéis para esten preparados.

Pedir permiso en la zona de juego al propietario, para que no se puedan coger en nada la policia.

Si te lo requisan pedir el OBLIGATORIO resguardo y recordar una vez terminados los tramites que os limpien el expediente, con esto no se juega

La boquita pequeña es la mejor forma de solucionar problemas, tranquilos, los que se hacen el chulo se complican la vida gratuitamente, si ven con buena disposicion te daran el personavidas y pa casa que no a pasado nada.


Es triste tenerlo que advertir, pero uno es un delincuente hasta que no lo demuestres, si eres delincuente tranquilo que no te pasara nada esto solo va para la gente de bien, como es su caso.


----------



## sendaelche (Nov 5, 2007)

jajajajajaja, muchas gracias, en cuestion de electronica, no pero en airsoft si que estoy puesto hasta las cejas, me se todo, el vacio legal, los permisos para jugar, las partidas siempre son o en terrenos privados o con permiso firmado del ayuntamiento pertinente. Veo que entiendes del tema, si juegas y ademas quieres estar en contacto mi msn (Espacio editado por Dano)

De electronica la se  en parte como hobby, y en una pequeña parte por estudios. Estoy haciendo Ingenieria Informatica Superior en Alicante, pero de electronica a este nivel lo unico que hemos hecho, es en el primer año como puede cargarse un programa en una fpga y poco mas. A un compañero de teleco estube ayudandole con unas practicas suyas que funcionaban sobre pics y fue cuando vi ahi un mundo de posibilidades, y siempre he tenido algunos proyectillos pendientes de hacer con ellos pero todavia los tengo en el tintero.

Tengo soldador y me gustaria tener un tester bueno, porque lo que tengo.es prehistoria. placa de pruebas, pero me falta el programador porque tengo los pics pero vacios


----------



## Dano (Nov 5, 2007)

El mensaje fue editado por no cumplir con las normas del foro.



> 2.3
> Los usuarios no pueden incluir en sus mensaje la solicitud de envío de respuestas directas a su dirección de correo electrónico. Toda la discusión deberá realizarse con las facilidades que brinda el foro




Saludos


----------



## sendaelche (Nov 6, 2007)

Dano, vuelve a leer el mensaje y veras que ponerme en contacto con el es por el tema del airsoft, no de la electronica.

Los temas relacionados con la electronica que quiero hacer, lo pongo en el foro, que me podra ayudar mucha mas gente.

Un saludo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 6, 2007)

En catalunya se han dadp algun caso, siempre vale la pena saber por donde se anda.

Siguiendo con el tema:

Si el tester es digital ya es suficiente, actualmente casi todos tienen unas caracteristicas muy semilares, solo varia los accesorios".
Si tiene lo vasico, voltage,tension,corriente, diodos y continuidad/pitido tienes suficiente.

El tema de los pic, busca el programador JDM que es el mas sencillo o puedes comprar programadores para las tarjetas de satelite si no quieres montar.

En tu caso no es necesario utilizar el pic, es un tema puramente de adaptacion y comodidad.

Si quieres hacer algo bonito, planteate hacer de esta forma:


La antena que te he mostrado, debes buscar algun metal rigido para que no se doble.

La caja puede ser de madera o metal, lo ideal seia un cajon del tamano de la antena para que se pueda plegar sobre la tapa y no se rompa  o se doble, permita su orientacion
El frontal de aluminio o similar para poder mecanizar facilmente, poner botores y lo que haga falta.

Eliminar los 2 altaveos de los PMR y poner un unico o 2 altaveos (noon problem) pero de dimensiones mas grandes, esto permite escuchar mucho mejor los comentarios, es un aumento considerable de volumen y calidad. Para ello debes pedir altavoces de 1W o menos pero de las dimensiones mas grantes que tengan o lo sacas de un musiquero/radio cassete  viejo, tranquilo por muy grandes que los tengan no hay modelos de mas de 7 cm.

Eliminar los botones de goma por unos atornillados al frontal o algo similar y el PMR apoyado contra el frontal para ver la pantallita, si quieres con un led iluminarla.


Un unico microfono puede ser uno de PC, la calidad sera la misma que la del PMR

El tema alimentacion puedes comprar baterias, yo las compro en las ofertas del lidl, salen a 3€ el modelo que quieras. Pero debes tener en cuenta la autonomia del equipo.
Tambien pondia el cargado de baterias dentro, hackeando alguno de los cargadores de un telefono movil que suelen ser de >5V


La conmutacion se puede hacer con un simple rele activado por el pulsador de transmision, el problema viene de los circuitos de potencia,  podria incluso no ser necesario, pero es dificil saberlo y prefiero un simple rele


Ya ves por donde van los tiros


----------



## sendaelche (Nov 6, 2007)

Gracias, si que es esa la idea que tengo en mente para esto.

El tester es de aguja, quiero uno nuevo.

Los pics son para hacer un temporizador programable con una sirena para delimitar las partidas, y otros temporizadores que solo de paren con un codigo, como una cuenta atras de las tipicas bombas de pelicula, pero con una sirena o un flash de camara fotografica.

En tener algo de las radios, aunque tengo bastante poco tiempo libre, cuelgo fotos y os informaciónrmo.


----------



## sendaelche (Ene 17, 2008)

Hola de nuevo, hace tiempo que no pasaba por el foro, pero ya he hecho algun avance en lo que quiero, solo que lo estoy haciendo todo mucho mas sencillo.

Al final, me basta con poder estar escuchando dos canales a la vez y elegir yo en todo momento por que canal hablar, y lo que haga meterlo en algun tipo de redio de juguete con ambientacion militar.

He hecho un primer prototipo que lo unico que hace es multiplexar la conexion del auricular externo de los dos walkies, y de esa forma se escuchan los dos a la vez, y con un conmutador, selecciono a que walkie le llega la señal del micro.

Ahora lo que me gustaria es tener un walkie con prioridad de escucha y que no se solapen las señales de audio para escuchar solo 1 voz. He pensado que con un transistor puesto en la señal del que tiene preferencia, corte la señal del que no la tiene, asi cuando reciba señal de los dos, solo escuchare 1, el del transistor.

Mi duda, es que transistor debo usar, ya que tiene que dejar pasar la corriente mientras le llegue un 0, y que corte la corriente cuando le llegue un 1. Pero no se si la señal de audio sera suficiente para activar el transistor, y si repercutira en el voltaje que le llegue al auricular.

Gracias, de antemano.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 17, 2008)

Yo primero te recomendaria buscar un terninal llamado squeld o algo asi, digamos que es el mute del walky.

Para localizarlo mira la plaquita, suele ser un integrado de 8 patillas, un operacional o un comparador.

Si lo encuentras todo te sera muy facil, ya que tienes un nivel logico cuando recibe una señal.
Esta señal controla el mute del walky.


----------



## sendaelche (Ene 17, 2008)

Y con esa señal logica controlar el transistor...   que pillo.

Gracias, en tener tiempo, ya que ahora mismo me meto en examenes, lo busco.


----------



## sendaelche (Ene 24, 2008)

hola, tengo una duda sobre los walkies.

Se puede conectar la salida auxiliar del altavoz a la entrada de microfono de otro walkie?

Es decir, lo que quiero saber es si se podria hacer una especie de cable cruzado entre dos walkies, para que funcione como un puente entre dos frecuencias.

Mi duda viene porque no se como son las señales de audio y micro, si son voltajes de la misma intensidad y se podria conectar directamente o hace falta alguna resistencia o algo.

Un saludo y gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## sendaelche (Ene 25, 2008)

Hola, buscando por el foro, he encontrado preguntas similares, llegando a la conclusion, de que no es bueno, porque el microfono usa una señal mucho mas debil que la del audio, y esta es muy fuerte como para una entrada normal de microfono.

Mi pregunta, ¿que puedo hacer para disminuir tanto la señal de audio, para que sea aceptada por la entrada de microfono del otro walkie?

un saludo.


----------

